# Unterschied Kikusui und Doitsu Kohaku



## gluefix (3. Sep. 2008)

Würd mich mal interessieren wo da der genaue Unterschied ist. Ich besitze einen der beiden. Werde bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto machen. 
Gruß Benni


----------



## ThomasK. (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Kikushui und Doitsu Kohaku*

Auszug aus dem Nishikigoi Taikan: Doitsu Platinum Kohaku (Kikusui)

"Doitsu Platinum Kohaku kennt man heute eher unter der Bezeichnung Kikusui. Kikusui heißt "Wasserchrysantheme", denn ursprünglich besaß der Kikusui entlang seiner Flanken wellenförmige, orangemetallicfarbene Linien. Allerdings sieht man dieses Merkmal bei den meisten der heute gezüchteten Kikusui nur noch selten." 

Hm, somit gibts da heute eigentlich gar keinen Unterschied mehr. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Kikushui und Doitsu Kohaku*

Also die Kikusui die ich gesehen habe, zeigen ab der Rückenflosse nach hinten deutlich die Doitsubeschuppung, die ich beim D-Kohaku eher selten oder garnicht gesehen habe.
Auch das Rot ist beim Kikusui immer ein kräftiges Rot gewesen.

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter ?


----------



## ThomasK. (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Kikushui und Doitsu Kohaku*

Ich hab grad nochmal son paar Bildchen verglichen. Mit den Schuppen muß ich dir Recht geben! Aber das Hi ist wohl eher von der Blutlinie abhängig. Da muß man schon einen echt geübten Blick haben.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Kikushui und Doitsu Kohaku*

Und was mir grad noch eingefallen ist, Kikusui sind eigentlich immer im Körper schlanker. Kohakus sind ja eher Rundlicher


----------



## koimen (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Kikushui und Doitsu Kohaku*

Hallo Benni

Stell doch mal Deine Bilder ein......

Habe selber einen Kikusui: 
  

Man sieht metallisch im Glanz ist er (ist ein Männchen)....Schlank ist er auch. Das Wellenförmige wie schon gesagt von ThomasK.???? Hat meiner nicht.
Möglichst Schneeweiss mit dunkelorangen Zeichnung ist gefragt.....

Dotisu Platinum Kohaku:

Doitsu = Schuppenlos (bzw. nur einzelne am Rücken evt.) wie zb. mein 
Doitsu Soragoi
 

Platinum Ogon kenne ich......Platinum ist wieder auf die intensive Farbe bezogen, die entweder weiss bis silbern sein kann.

Doitsu Kohaku.... (bin Nobody gegenüber den langjährigen Teichbesitzern)....wäre nach meiner eigenen Interpretation ein Schuppenloser weiss und roter Koi bzw. Kohaku (ob nun als Inazuma- Blitz,Wellenförmig/Straight oder Ippon-Hi-/Tancho-/ Nidan-/Sandan-/Yondan-/Maruten-/Kanoko- Variante)

 
Ist meiner sicher nicht.....hat Beschuppung und das Weiss ist nicht besonders (eher ins gelbe gehend).......ist ein Straight Kohaku....ausser es bricht mit dem Alter noch auf zu einem Sandan Kohaku wie auf der einen Seite schon ersichtlich.


----------



## rainthanner (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Kikushui und Doitsu Kohaku*

Hallo, 

jetzt steht da schon wieder was vom Toikan.  
Wenn das so weiter geht, sollte ich sowas tatsächlich auch noch kaufen.   

Aber ohne Toikan mache ich mir das ganz einfach: 



Kikusui = *metallischer* Fisch weiß/rot

Doitsu Kohaku = *nichtmetallischer* Fisch weiß/rot


Am einfachsten müßte die Unterscheidung an den Brustflossen.  




Gruß Rainer


----------



## gluefix (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Kikushui und Doitsu Kohaku*

Danke an alle, ich sehe so richtig ist das manchmal nicht zu sagen =). Ich gehe zu 99 % davon aus das ich einen Kikushui habe. Ist eher schlank und hat entsprechende Doitsu Beschuppung auf dem Rücken und sogar an den Flanken. Nur ist er eher orange - weiß und nicht rot-weiß. Er sieht aus wie der von Kari nur anderes Muster aber gleichen Farbanteil (eher sogar mehr).  Bilder können leider erst frühstens in 2 Wochen gemacht werden.
Gruß Benni


----------



## Michael_R (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Kikushui und Doitsu Kohaku*

Und dann stelle ich gleich noch ne Frage hintenan:
Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen nem Hariwake und nem Kikusui. An der Rotfärbung kanns ja nicht liegen, da ich neulich einen Kikusui (so ausgezeichnet) gesehen habe, der mehr orange als rot war.


----------



## gluefix (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Kikushui und Doitsu Kohaku*

ich glaube der Hariwake hat eher orange-gelbe Zeichnungen und der Kikushui eben mehr rot-orange. Wobei ich sagen muss, das es oftmals Koi gibt die irgendwie dazwischen liebgen, dann such dir halt was aus


----------

